# Ics Or Cm7+Glitch V13?



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

Just a debate thread on should I stick with the super sexy mostly functional ICS build or switch to the latest CM7 and Glitch kernel. I love glitch and know the latest version is gonna rock. I'll probably give it a shot either way, but I just wanted to see what everyone else thinks. ICS is such a step forward i doubt going back to cyanogenmod will feel like anything but a step backwards. Give it a month or two and hopefully we'll have a cm9 build + Glitch v14 for ics amirite? Lol.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I love the CM7 builds. It is my all time favorite of all I've tried. Up until I flashed ICS. I personally went back to CM7 for now. Once JT releases another build or so I will most likely go to it and stay on it till its finished out. I really, really like CM7 but I have to say that having something on your phone that not even I thought we would ever have is pretty damn cool. Just my thought on the matter

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## zeruth (Nov 22, 2011)

its all preference, if your looking for full functionallity and stability, then cm7. If your looking for better visuals, then ics, I'm on ics, and I can deal with no camera for now


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Scar, did you have to do anything special to get JT's ICS to work on the Mez?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

phince1 said:


> Scar, did you have to do anything special to get JT's ICS to work on the Mez?


Nope. Just flashed per the guide in the OP. There is a fewer things that say Verizon but that's it.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------

